# Error en el journalctl [SOLVED]

## natrix

Hola a todos!!!

El journalctl arroja este error:

```
may 15 23:39:33 natrix pulseaudio[2854]: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.systemd1.LoadFailed:

may 15 23:39:33 natrix pulseaudio[2880]: Daemon already running.

may 15 23:39:33 natrix pulseaudio[2877]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. 
```

Que es y como lo quito?

Gracias!!!!Last edited by natrix on Sat Jun 07, 2014 11:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

comprueba que no lo tienes en 2 targets a la vez ( mira en /usr/lib/systemd/system/ que tienes enlazado ).

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola Gringo!!!!

Quité bluez de mi sistema con un USE="-bluetooth" y ahora la salida quedó así:

```
may 23 15:54:20 natrix rtkit-daemon[2956]: Successfully made thread 2996 of process 2996 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' hi

may 23 15:54:20 natrix rtkit-daemon[2956]: Supervising 2 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

may 23 15:54:20 natrix pulseaudio[2996]: Daemon already running.

may 23 15:54:20 natrix rtkit-daemon[2956]: Successfully made thread 2999 of process 2999 (/usr/bin/pulseaudio) owned by '1000' hi

may 23 15:54:20 natrix rtkit-daemon[2956]: Supervising 2 threads of 2 processes of 1 users.

may 23 15:54:20 natrix pulseaudio[2999]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

```

No entendí bien lo que me planteas, es algo así?

```
# ls /usr/lib/systemd/system/*.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/basic.target               /usr/lib/systemd/system/paths.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/bluetooth.target           /usr/lib/systemd/system/poweroff.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/ctrl-alt-del.target        /usr/lib/systemd/system/printer.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/default.target             /usr/lib/systemd/system/reboot.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/emergency.target           /usr/lib/systemd/system/remote-fs-pre.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/final.target               /usr/lib/systemd/system/remote-fs.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/getty.target               /usr/lib/systemd/system/rescue.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/graphical.target           /usr/lib/systemd/system/rpcbind.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/halt.target                /usr/lib/systemd/system/shutdown.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/hibernate.target           /usr/lib/systemd/system/sigpwr.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/hybrid-sleep.target        /usr/lib/systemd/system/sleep.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/initrd-fs.target           /usr/lib/systemd/system/slices.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/initrd-root-fs.target      /usr/lib/systemd/system/smartcard.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/initrd-switch-root.target  /usr/lib/systemd/system/sockets.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/initrd.target              /usr/lib/systemd/system/sound.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/kexec.target               /usr/lib/systemd/system/suspend.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/local-fs-pre.target        /usr/lib/systemd/system/swap.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/local-fs.target            /usr/lib/systemd/system/sysinit.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/multi-user.target          /usr/lib/systemd/system/system-update.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/network-online.target      /usr/lib/systemd/system/timers.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/network.target             /usr/lib/systemd/system/time-sync.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nss-lookup.target          /usr/lib/systemd/system/umount.target

/usr/lib/systemd/system/nss-user-lookup.target

```

Esta es mi salida de pulseaudio:

```
# pulseaudio

W: [pulseaudio] main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).

E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.

```

Saludos!!!

----------

## natrix

No se que bien la causa, pero quite el USE pulseaudio, actualice todo y el error se fue.

Gracias gringo por tu tiempo!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *natrix wrote:*   

> No se que bien la causa, pero quite el USE pulseaudio, actualice todo y el error se fue. 

 

La pregunta ahora sería:

¿Funciona pulseaudio?

Uso gnome-3.10 y creo recordar que cuando actualicé desde una gnome-2.32 tuve algun problema con pulseaudio, en mi caso consistía en que en el panel salía el simbolito del altavoz pero no respondía a subir o bajar el volumen y me parece que el panel de configuración->sonido tampoco.

Para lograr que se arreglara lo anterior tuve que activar la USE pulseaudio.

El caso es que en mi caso systemctl me arroja errores referidos a pulseaudio sin embargo el sonido funciona perfectamente.

----------

## natrix

Hasta ahora me anda todo bien.

Vengo escuchando música y viendo videos sin problemas, no único que no me anda en el micrófono de la webcam pero no sé si es por esto.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-992704.html

Gracias por tu comentario, voy a estar atento: si algo falla ya sé por donde empezar.

Saludos

----------

